# Have you every impressed yourself?



## Shouden (Aug 9, 2009)

Sometimes, when I go back through and read the final drafts of my stories (including my book) I'm just impressed at how well written it is and I just go: "Wow, I can't believe I wrote this." I have found that although my stories are short, they have a lot of detail packed and tend to be slower reads.

I'm wondering if anyone else has had this experience.


----------



## panzergulo (Aug 9, 2009)

Never, really. Sometimes I go: "Did I write this! This... this... utter piece of shit! What was I thinking!"

Yup. Everything I write seems to become just worse over time. I'm not impressed by myself.


----------



## CathoraGal (Aug 9, 2009)

panzergulo said:


> Never, really. Sometimes I go: "Did I write this! This... this... utter piece of shit! What was I thinking!"
> 
> Yup. Everything I write seems to become just worse over time. I'm not impressed by myself.


This.

I'm pretty much never happy with what I write. I judge myself to much xD


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 9, 2009)

I impress myself whenever I ave to help my date home due to numbed hips and sore thighs,
But as far as art goes I never am satisfied


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 10, 2009)

No, not really.  I think maybe this happened once, but it was in more of a 'I'm surprised this is this good, considering...' sort of way, rather than a 'this is great!' sort of way.


----------



## foozzzball (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes. About five to ten percent of what I write and get published/other major recognition for does this for me. 

If you like your work, you can't see the flaws in it. If you can't see the flaws in it, you're incapable of improving it. If you're incapable of improving it it's at the bleeding edge of where you're currently at with your writing. If everything you write is at the bleeding edge, you're not improving yourself.


----------



## Lamont (Aug 10, 2009)

There is nothing perfect, only decent.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 10, 2009)

There have been a few rare moments that a situation would give me chills, but I don't know about anything in particular in the writing. 

99% of the time I have a reaction closer to, "How the hell did you ever come up with such crap? You should be embarrassed to even consider letting someone read this. Don't expose them to this. Ever. Your ideas are cliched and your characters have no depth. You should just give up right now. Why do you even try? There are at least 10,000 GOOD writers in your small town alone, much less this planet. Get back to playing the tuba. Course you're not so good at that anymore either, are you?"


----------



## ShaoShao (Aug 10, 2009)

I've had this recently. A friend and I were going over ancient fics we'd written to try and make new 'dramatic reading' material. Despite the terrible narrative form and difficulty in setting a scene (woods to the right, fields to the left, behind him was a city, etc. etc.), there weren't any glaring grammatical mistakes or crazy moments that made it laughable. Just cringe worthy.

But I'm impressed that I managed something like that when I was eight or nine. I expected much worse having seen logs of my usual typing back then.

Also, I have stumbled on drabbles which, yes, had cringe worthy similes or metaphors clearly influenced by my company at the time, but created an atmosphere and plausible social interaction. Which for me is pleasing.

Anything recent is all crap though. >:I


----------



## Ishmale (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm impressed half the time when I write a good poem. lol. I wrote a book once, and lost the darn thing. . . I thought it was good though. Sorta surprised i finished a book, not surprised I lost it.


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 10, 2009)

Any time I look at an old piece and don't immediately think, "This is total shit!", I'm impressed.


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes and no. There's some stuff I'll look at and think 'this isn't as bad as I thought' and other times it'll be more 'god, I actually wrote this shit?'


----------



## Murphy Z (Aug 10, 2009)

Some parts of my stories I'm really impressed with, but there's other parts I'm not and I know those need improving. Hopefully, what impresses me isn't just self indulgence and all that.


----------



## Reggy-Renegade (Aug 12, 2009)

Every now and again i'll write something, then go back and read it and be amazed with myself, but that is a very rare occasion where i can actually write something i consider noteworthy. usually i'm okay with my writing, or i hate it and end up re-writing it, only to hate it yet again and start the process over until i'm am completely satisfied with what i'm putting down.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 12, 2009)

Well I was amazed at my recent story that I'm writing, it's not that descriptive but the constructive criticism on another writing forum made it pretty good.


----------



## Kaevon (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't think I ever have been, to be honest.  I don't think it's the worst piece of crap ever made, I just never think it's good really.  I mean, there are times where I'll be satisfied with it so I'll be ok with posting it, but I don't think I've ever actually impressed myself.

I've thought, "Well, maybe this isn't that bad..."  But never really impressed.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 18, 2009)

I am rarely impressed with what I do.  Then again I tend to be a perfectionist at things..


----------



## Vintage (Aug 18, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> Any time I look at an old piece and don't immediately think, "This is total shit!", I'm impressed.



^


----------



## hara-surya (Aug 18, 2009)

I've reread some of my older stories and was jealous of myself since some of my early stories I don't think I could reproduce today. Of course other stuff I pick up and I'm thinking what utter dreck it is and how I have improved SO much over the years.


----------



## ijp290 (Aug 23, 2009)

I've only ever been impressed by one piece of my writing. The prologue for my as-of-yet unfinished book 'The Prime.' Epic.


----------



## Tolgron (Aug 23, 2009)

Occassionally when I impress myself with something I've written it's usually something that occured by accident, leaving me wondering how the hell I managed to pull it off. I think the most I've ever thought of something I wrote intentionally is "This is okay, but I can do better."

I guess it's true what they say; people are seldom satisfied with their own work.


----------



## CoronaRadiata (Aug 24, 2009)

I used to get that sometimes, back when I was starting out. Later, I'd go back and read them to find that they weren't NEARLY as good as I made them out to be, and so I vowed not to feed my ego again.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 24, 2009)

*sigh* I impress myself every time I look in the mirror.


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 24, 2009)

i don't write much but i have had times were i finish a costume and a sit there and go "okay who the hell made this and where did it come from"
i felt majorly like that with this 4-legged sabertooth costume http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=6579034 when i was done i wished i had charged more to make it as i can hardly believe i made it myself


----------



## Tiara_Estella (Sep 4, 2009)

Shouden said:


> Sometimes, when I go back through and read the final drafts of my stories (including my book) I'm just impressed at how well written it is and I just go: "Wow, I can't believe I wrote this." I have found that although my stories are short, they have a lot of detail packed and tend to be slower reads.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone else has had this experience.




YES!
Then the next day my computer deleted half my hard drive -_-
T_T
After that my writer's block immobilized my story writing abilities  x_x


----------



## Klay (Sep 7, 2009)

Not really...

I only ever write stories for english class, but the last one I had to write, I thought it was probably the best thing I've ever written, but I failed it because I never handed it in. >.<


----------



## Karou WindStalker (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm pretty impressed with the writing I've done on my current Fanfic. ^_^


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2009)

No, I'm my own worst critic.


----------



## FanaticRat (Sep 8, 2009)

I think this happened, like, once, and I was probably just really full of myself then.


----------



## Zeichwolf (Sep 8, 2009)

I've only had one piece like that in my FA works, and it happened recently. I was going back and reading my last story and really was surprised by how much I liked it. Naturally I had a few nit-picks here and there that I thought could be better, but by the end of it I think my eyebrows went off my forehead like in the cartoons and I said "wow."


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

I always think what I write is shit.. even though I always get over 90% on written productions >.>


----------



## Earth Rio (Jun 23, 2012)

Sometimes... for example, I look at a chapter and think 'This is EPIC!' Other times, though, I look at another chapter, and think, 'Epic Fail.'


----------

